# painting fabric on door panels



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

has anyone done this "mod" of painting the fabric on the door panels? mine is like a grey color and i want to paint them black, they sell liquid dye to put in the washing machine, but i'm afraind the fabric will shrink......anyone have any opinions?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Fabric dye ought to work, if you're looking to dye them. To paint them is going to take a lot more work, i.e. resin, sand, fill, prep, prime, sand, paint, clear, buff.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I ripped them out, then cleaned up the mess under it and then I just took some other green fabric and cut it to match the area and then super glued it on. I would think new fabric would be a lot better than painting the current one.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *I ripped them out, then cleaned up the mess under it and then I just took some other green fabric and cut it to match the area and then super glued it on. I would think new fabric would be a lot better than painting the current one. *


Yea, but only a "Crazy Nissan Mofo" would try that! J/K Psch91, how is the original material attached to the door? Does the new fabric fit neatly and look OEM without peeling? Thanks


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *super glued it on. *


umm... part of my fabric was coming off so i tried the superglue trick. not good results. i applied the glue, fabric started smoking, then turned hard. eww Chemical reaction?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Yea, but only a "Crazy Nissan Mofo" would try that! J/K
> 
> Psch91, how is the original material attached to the door? Does the new fabric fit neatly and look OEM without peeling? Thanks *


Hah 

The original material is like glued or something with foam under it. The foam is REALLY REALLY attached to the door, and took A LOT of scrubing and rubbing off with scrapers and paint thinner (If you want it gone that is, you can leave it, and then put the new fabric on and no one would notice, except for yourself  ). You can just rip the material off, but youre left with the foam garbage. The new fabric fits pretty neatly, but you need to make sure that the edges are nice, and attached so that you wont get lose ends poking out on the edges. Id say it looks OEM, and I have not gotten one bad thing said to me, but only that it looks nice. 
http://images.cardomain.com/member_img_a/221000-221999/221419_4_full.jpg

(After seeing my interior, what do you guys think if I did everything inside my car that color? Im thinking that would be too green, and I would have to match it with something, but what? My neighbor is a professional painter and said they would help me out. What do you guys think? Im thinking about the dash, the door panels, the rear, etc... I dont think it would look great in all teal green, it would look toy like and cheap, but what could I match it with? Another shade of green? And how would it be with the sun, a lot of glare?)

HKS20DET, heh, thats no good. I wouldnt know why that happend.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If I were you, I would just remove the old material, and then replace it with a color you want. Its a lot easier, and less messy. 
I wouldnt use superglue thoe. Use the 3m spray adhiesive. Super glue will harden the material, and can couse a discoloration.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

looks good psch91


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Wasn't there some guy 4-6 months ago advertising some new covers for just this situation?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hmm, looks like i'll head over to a hobby shop and pick up some fabric that feels/looks good and do some custom fabrication...thanks guys


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea zeno there was, looks like a few people ordered the inserts, not sure if anyone ever got around to putting them on. I asked some of them to post pics of them when they were done, never saw any. The same guy had some nice seat covers too.


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

I did mine from vinyl (had a 200SX embroidered on it too.) *** See pic below. 

I ripped the old fabric out - there was a lot of foam stuck to the door panel. Scraped off as much as I could and then I sanded it down to a smooth finish. I cut the vinyl to the same patern as the fabric I just pulled and glued it on with a LePage 5F (I think.. or was it 5E - can't remember.) Any how see the pic for results.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Damn! ^^^^^That looks really good^^^^^ Nice job. How did you do the 200SX logo? btw, (dumb question) what is LePage 5F?


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

zeno said:


> *Damn! ^^^^^That looks really good^^^^^ Nice job. How did you do the 200SX logo? btw, (dumb question) what is LePage 5F? *


200SX is embroidered... LePage 5F is a type of glue specificaly made for plastics/vinyl (worked better than contact cement.) I got it at Wallmart but I guess most hardware stores would have it.

Here's a link to LePage's site

LePage


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

where did you get it embroidered??? that looks sick as hell...i wanna do something like that to my se-r...please help brainstorm!!!
thanks
bonnie


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

bunk8017 said:


> *where did you get it embroidered??? that looks sick as hell...i wanna do something like that to my se-r...please help brainstorm!!!
> thanks
> bonnie *


The picture doesn't do it justice  I got it done at one of local embroidery shops. Any shop should be able to do it, but you might have to shop for the best price since they have to make a template (I don't know the proper technical term) file first - this is what costs the most money. The embroidery itself is cheap. I got both sides done for $40CDN including the transfer from the TIFF file I had that I designed in CorelDraw (since I didn't have the TTF when I wanted to have it done.)

If anyone needs the TIFF, I'll gladly upload it anywhere.

I also had my headrests embroidered too. Check it below.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I like it, I might have to make this my next project. I was also thinking buying the 200SX badges (the one on the rear) and sticking them on the vinyl would look good.

How did you do the seats?


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

zeno said:


> *How did you do the seats? *


Well... I watched my mother enough times to figure out how to use a sewing machine (it's good if you have an older model - one of those heavy duty ones or an industrial strength.) 

I pulled the seat covers off, tore them appart and traced it onto the vinyl. Then you just saw it all back together. You could also re-use the existing fabric and saw the vinyl on top of it (that's what I did.) It makes for a strong cover. Then just put it all back together. I make it sound easy, but if you have the time and basic sewing and upholstery know-how, it's not that bad.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I guess I should have payed attention in home economics.


----------

